# New 92fs missing parts?



## JayO (Apr 16, 2006)

Just picked up a brand new 92fs vertec inox from a gun shop. When I got home I noticed there is an empty slot just infront of the rear sight. Looks like there should be a firing pin block in there judging by some drawings I found on the net. Does anyone know if baretta leaves this part out on the double action models? Any help would be appreciated. JayO, out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, when you pull the trigger, some small plastic piece is supposed to stick out partially. Try putting the safety on and then pull the trigger all the way.


----------



## JayO (Apr 16, 2006)

It's completely missing. When I take the slide off and look underneath I can see where the part is supposed to be. Is it safe to shoot and will it damage the slide if I fire it without the part in place? What a bummer. Friggen easter bunny, I new he was anti-gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Was it a new gun?

I can't answer the damage part, but I would imagine that the drop safety part of the gun is probably disabled. I would try to get it replaced. If it is new, call Beretta.


----------



## JayO (Apr 16, 2006)

Shipwreck,

Yes, it is brand new in the box. Looks like it's been fired and not cleaned, probably factory testing as it only has a tiny bit of residue. Do you know if the factory stakes the front sight? I've never owned a Beretta but this is the first time I've seen front sights staked. Thank you for the response. JayO. out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had an Inox Vertec last Feb - It had a dovetailed front sight at the time. I didn't keep it for more than 2 months because it was not as accurate as my regular 92FS - It fired all over the paper and had no consistancy. I even switched back and forth between both guns. I finally sold it at a gun show - I guess I just had a lemon or something.

Call Beretta tomorrow and ask them to pay for the shipping. They may not, but U need to sned that in for them to look at it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

JayO said:


> It's completely missing. When I take the slide off and look underneath I can see where the part is supposed to be. Is it safe to shoot and will it damage the slide if I fire it without the part in place? What a bummer. Friggen easter bunny, I new he was anti-gun.


Is there any way you can take a picture and post it here? That way we could see exactly what you're seeing.


----------



## JayO (Apr 16, 2006)

Js,

I took a couple of digital pics. but the FAQ area says there is no way of posting directly to the board. Do you know a way around this? Let me know and I'll send them out. JayO, out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

JayO said:


> Js,
> 
> I took a couple of digital pics. but the FAQ area says there is no way of posting directly to the board. Do you know a way around this? Let me know and I'll send them out. JayO, out.


E-mail them to me...

[email protected]

I'll post them for you...

If you want to post photos yourself, you're going to need a picture hosting site. After you have your photos hosted somewhere then you can post them via







tags on this site. Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

Here are some pics of the top of my slide (92FS).


























notice the last image, the safety is on and I'm pulling the trigger. Is this the area that you are talking about?


----------



## JayO (Apr 16, 2006)

js,
I sent the pictures just now, 9:04pm pacific. sorry so late responding. I'll be at the shop tomorrow morning at opening to see what the story is. Thanks again. JayO, out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

JayO said:


> js,
> I sent the pictures just now, 9:04pm pacific. sorry so late responding. I'll be at the shop tomorrow morning at opening to see what the story is. Thanks again. JayO, out.


Here are your pics...










You are clearly missing parts.










And by the way the the inside of the slide looks, I'd say that it's not a new gun. Those are more than just "test fire" marks. Looks like alot of rust as well. Also, what's up with that front sight??? Looks like someone was trying to adjust it...and used a nail punch on it or worse...a drill bit?. That's a hole that should not be there.

Here's the front sight picture...










That front sight just isn't right... If you look at the pic, the sight itself is a little off center.

I don't know, looks pretty fishy to me...Between the obvious missing parts, the condition inside of the slide itself and the front sight... I'd take it back and demand a new one, but that's just me.

I'll tell you what... I just saw one at Gander Mtn. yesterday. I'll stop by there today on my way to work and ask to see it this time. I'll pick it up, take a look at it and let you know. Hell, if they'll let me...I'll take a picture of it! 8)

*edit: Do not fire it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that is not a new gun. Take it back.


----------



## JayO (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just got back from the shop. 92's heading back to Beretta. The shop swears it's a brand new firearm and they are shocked. They say they have seen every manufacturer screw-up but not like this. It's going next day service so probably will not lay eyes on it again for at least a week (yeah right!). I took a look at a 92fs in the case and the front sight was staked, so I guess thats how they supply them now. What appeared to be rust in the pictures was oil and residue. I guess it is possible the slide got switched out because the frame showed almost no wear at the rails. My pictures were not that great, sorry. Js thankyou for posting the pics. I appreciate it. JayO, out.


----------

